# Yao Restaurant and Bar



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=fanball-rocketshoustonswests&prov=fanball&type=lgns

Sorry if this has been posted before but I thought it was interesting and unique. Looks like Yao's parents are opening a restaurant in West Houston with a special NBA players VIP room.



> Thursday nights are Steve Francis night, where you get as many saki shots as you can take in 48 minutes


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yep we've talked about it in a few threads, it's in our sticky thread actually. That Steve Francis night is news to me though :laugh: 

Ironic thing is "Sake" is Japanese, not Chinese.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Why dedicate a night to Franchise??? No TMac night??

They spelt it Saki...


----------

